# vip-622 = Bell Expressvu 9200 in Canada?



## pfcooper (Feb 7, 2006)

according to pictures and specs the hardware is the same, the software may be different, but since we have no equivalent forum, I'm here. I've had the unit installed since Jan 5th, my installation required dish upgrade to the dual LNB plus a sw44 switch to combine HD and SD signals from satellites at 82 and 91 degrees. We plan to feed 2 PVR's so I don't expect to utilize the TV2 functionality. The other Canadian satellite provider uses a Motorola receiver. So far I experienced only one problem, the picture on one tuner suddenly displayed green and yellow horizontal lines but the fix turned out to be trivial, pull the plug for 30seconds and the problem went away. Seems a fix is in the works for the software. What I do find a bit irratating is the 6 seconds it takes to change channels. My previous SD pvr took about 2 seconds. The info display of the new channel appears right away but the screen is blank for at least 5 seconds. The pip swap (to the other tuner) is immediate but recall or channel up/down or punching in a new channel has this delay.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks for the preview


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Bell Expressvu 9200 is the Dish Network 942 with modified software.
An equivalent forum would be http://www.canadian-tv.com/forums/
and www.satelliteguys.us has a canadian forum there.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IIRC Expressvu and Echostar have their own software versions. Echostar would be building both units, but the US software and Canadian software could vary.


----------

